# New Peptides Uk batch



## peteuk5 (Oct 14, 2012)

I've used peps from here many times and always found to be spot on. I've just started on a new run of them but am getting absolutely zero sides (warm feeling, flushing etc). Is this a sign they're bunk or are sides not the way to tell?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

peteuk5 said:


> I've used peps from here many times and always found to be spot on. I've just started on a new run of them but am getting absolutely zero sides (warm feeling, flushing etc). Is this a sign they're bunk or are sides not the way to tell?


What are you running? ?

As discussed here many times.....sides are just that.....sides!!! They don't indicate if tren, hgh, peptides or anything are real


----------



## peteuk5 (Oct 14, 2012)

Running 100mcg of Ipam and Mod Grf 1-29. It's only that in the years I've ran peps I've always felt the sides. This time I don't and I've lost the full look since moving on to my new batch.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

peteuk5 said:


> Running 100mcg of Ipam and Mod Grf 1-29. It's only that in the years I've ran peps I've always felt the sides. This time I don't and I've lost the full look since moving on to my new batch.


interestingly i started using another batch of peg mgf nearly 2 weeks ago. When i used it from there 2yrs ago i felt almost an immediate (within a few days) improvement in pain and mobility in some nagging injuries which then totally cleared up for about a yr or more having struggled with them for about 1-1.5yrs prior. This time no alleviation of pain after 2 weeks tomorrow and no pumps i got from my first run!


----------



## peteuk5 (Oct 14, 2012)

I've emailed peptides uk who are usually very quick to respond but, surprise surprise, no reply. I'm a regular customer of theirs but will happily move on to pure peptides if this is an indication of how they handle customer complaints. I'd rather pay a little more for quality than pay anything at all for dud gear.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

peteuk5 said:


> I've emailed peptides uk who are usually very quick to respond but, surprise surprise, no reply. I'm a regular customer of theirs but will happily move on to pure peptides if this is an indication of how they handle customer complaints. I'd rather pay a little more for quality than pay anything at all for dud gear.


let me know how you get on mate, i had an issue with some ghrp2 that wouldnt dissolve properly (but still worked) and they sent me an foc replacement with my next order.

Will probably give mine another week before making a complaint just in case it starts to work its magic but im not hopeful i have to say!


----------



## peteuk5 (Oct 14, 2012)

Will do mate. They've been good in the past but I'm getting nothing with the latest run.


----------



## paulow (Jul 17, 2013)

peteuk5 said:


> I've used peps from here many times and always found to be spot on. I've just started on a new run of them but am getting absolutely zero sides (warm feeling, flushing etc). Is this a sign they're bunk or are sides not the way to tell?


ive notice the exact same thing with my most recent batch of ipam and mod grf 1-29.

didnt have any of the sides that ive had with peps before, always ordered from peps uk and have always experienced some sort of side effect. i thought it might have been just that my body was adapted to the sides after months of use but having read this im starting to think their recent batch isnt up to par

i got the most recent order in around 2 weeks ago, the one before that (4 weeks ago)

when did you place the order for yours?


----------



## peteuk5 (Oct 14, 2012)

That's exactly when I got mine mate.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

peteuk5 said:


> That's exactly when I got mine mate.


same here guys....


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

I had GRPH-6 that done nothing for me and thought it had been damaged and degraded in some way.

Be interesting to see this pan out


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

trapman said:


> I had GRPH-6 that done nothing for me and thought it had been damaged and degraded in some way.
> 
> Be interesting to see this pan out


from the same place mate?


----------



## trapman (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes the same place. Thought it was just me lol


----------



## peteuk5 (Oct 14, 2012)

Had a response and being sent out some replacements so that's good. Will update here.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

peteuk5 said:


> Still no reply from customer service. Considering how fast they are with anything that isn't complaint related, I'll avoid them from now on and recommend everyone avoid their peps as they appear to be complete garbage.


weird? I emailed them this morning off the web contact form about my issues and got a reply within an hour and had 2 emails about the situation since then?


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

I only recently got a load of mod grf and other ghrp's too. Will report on how they go. May run the ghrp6 initially to see how that goes due to the immediate effects etc


----------



## peteuk5 (Oct 14, 2012)

Big Ian said:


> Yeah I've heard back now. I changed my above post but looks like it still went through.
> 
> weird? I emailed them this morning off the web contact form about my issues and got a reply within an hour and had 2 emails about the situation since then?


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

peteuk5 said:


> Had a response and being sent out some replacements so that's good. Will update here.


theyve sent me some ghrps and mod grf to try to see if they feel legit. Theyve sent some peg mgf to somebody to try to see if its a full batch thats the problem.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

That's good man. I know mine went into junk folder before. Maybe Check there??

I guess from the above posts you can't really argue with how they are replacing orders. I'm running mine now and the ghrp6 is definitely working. 250mcg and I ate a colossal amount. Will wait and see re other visual effects etc


----------



## peteuk5 (Oct 14, 2012)

Dave_shorts said:


> That's good man. I know mine went into junk folder before. Maybe Check there??
> 
> I guess from the above posts you can't really argue with how they are replacing orders. I'm running mine now and the ghrp6 is definitely working. 250mcg and I ate a colossal amount. Will wait and see re other visual effects etc
> 
> yep have to give them credit for that. I'll try the new stuff out- fingers crossed!


----------



## peteuk5 (Oct 14, 2012)

New batch still apparently duds, unfortunately.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

peteuk5 said:


> New batch still apparently duds, unfortunately.


Just got some today actually. Going to try the ghrp6 and probably boom dose the ipam. Will report back



peteuk5 said:


> New batch still apparently duds, unfortunately.


Just got some today actually. Going to try the ghrp6 and probably boom dose the ipam. Will report back



peteuk5 said:


> New batch still apparently duds, unfortunately.


Just got some today actually. Going to try the ghrp6 and probably boom dose the ipam. Will report back


----------



## peteuk5 (Oct 14, 2012)

Dave_shorts said:


> Just got some today actually. Going to try the ghrp6 and probably boom dose the ipam. Will report back
> 
> Just got some today actually. Going to try the ghrp6 and probably boom dose the ipam. Will report back
> 
> Just got some today actually. Going to try the ghrp6 and probably boom dose the ipam. Will report back


just had an email that the replacements are still the same batch so likely to give the same results. They are having a new batch synthesised currently to take care of those who complained. Got to give it to them, their customer service is spot on.


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

I tried the ghrp6 and mod grf they sent me the old old batch and at 125/100mcg i got a tiny bit of hunger but that was it, deffo well underdosed at best.

yep excellent customer services from them just like last time i had a problem.


----------



## paulow (Jul 17, 2013)

any updates on anyone using peptides from peptidesuk?

i just ordered my first batch since this thread started and they seem to be pretty much the same, dont seem to be giving me the same effects as i had with previous batches.

when i emailed and asked they did say it was a new batch and the problem had been sorted out but seems as if quality is still below par


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

absolutely great , i just ordered off these guys after tryin chinese ones and feelin nothin


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Too early to tell for me with peg-mgf, only 5 days in. Will update in due course.


----------



## Dave_shorts (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm running my newer batch cos of all the confusion and have no issues. I'm pretty lean and everything is perfect in terms of diet so I feel I can rely on my body to let me know if things are working and they are!


----------



## Big Ian (Jul 19, 2005)

Big Ian said:


> Too early to tell for me with peg-mgf, only 5 days in. Will update in due course.


 Ok update time, been on the peg mgf and bpc-157 for 3 weeks now and starting seeing improvements after a week and a half with my injuroes that have been with me for nigh on a year now and they are continuing to improve, so i think the new batch has my seal of approval if that means anything lol


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Anymore updates to this?


----------



## TTSB (Mar 26, 2014)

Got mine a few weeks ago. Running ipam and mod grf129. No complaints. Hair and nails are flying (to be really girly about it ??) and this is my tell normally that my gh levels have risen nicely.


----------



## bjaminny (Jan 3, 2015)

Hey guys, received my Mod GRF 1-29 & Ipam last Friday. Seriously light sleeper coupled with an extremely fidgety girlfriend (kicks, shouts, steals the duvet & chooses to push herself into my side of the bed) has left me pretty frustrated. My pattern of disrupted sleep has really affected my day to day life for the last few years.

The latter part of this week I have found that my sleep has been much deeper and satisfying. Fcuking great! Feel more energised too. Massive thumbs up. Will be maintaining.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I tend to always get sides (use toms peps) with a high enough dose, so if mine were in question I'd try a supradose 500ipam 300mod grf and wait and see


----------

